# I need to know how to book a driving test



## chickenruby (Mar 5, 2012)

Can anyone help with how I actually book a driving test here for my 17yo son, that is assuming we are sucessful with our application for a TRN Traffic Registration Number and application for the learners licence?


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

depend on the code.

if it is for a bike only then the learners is enough.
if for a car i think he must be 18.


----------

